# Risotto with wild mushrooms and pancetta



## Ishbel (Mar 10, 2005)

*Preparation time: 10 mins, plus 20 mins soaking time*
*Cooking time: 25-30 mins*

*45g pack dried Porcini mushrooms*
_*70g pancetta*_

*25g unsalted butter*
_*1 tbsp Olive oil*_
_*1 onion, finely chopped*_

*1 tsp chopped garlic*
*500g pack Carnaroli Risotto rice*
_*150ml red wine*_
_*1½ litres hot vegetable or chicken *__*stock*_
_*Large handful of fresh flat-leaf chopped*_
_*60g freshly grated Parmiagiano Reggiano *_


Soak the mushrooms in 300ml warm, previously boiled water for 20 minutes.then strain through a sieve, reserving the liquid. Roughly chop the mushrooms and the pancetta, reserving 4 slices.
In a large saucepan, melt the butter with the oil, then stir in the onion, garlic and chopped pancetta and cook for 3-4 minutes until the pancetta is golden. Add the mushrooms and cook for 2-3 minutes, then add the rice and cook for 2 minutes, stirring.

Pour in the wine and cook until the liquid is absorbed, then stir in the mushroom liquid and cook until this has been absorbed. Season with freshly ground black pepper. Add the hot stock, 125ml at a time, stirring constantly, until most of the liquid has been absorbed. Cook until the rice is tender, but firm to the bite.

Preheat the grill to high. Place the remaining pancetta slices under the grill and cook for 4 minutes until crispy, then break into large pieces. Stir the parsley and Parmigianno Reggiano into the risotto.
To serve, place in soup bowls and top with the grilled pancetta. If desired,drizzle with a little Truffle Infused Extra Virgin Olive Oil and top with roquette leaves.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 10, 2005)

Mushroom Risotto is the best. Also, instead of using Truffle Oil at the end, you could also drizzle Porcini Oil. Most Italian or Gourmet stores should have it, and you should be able to purchase it online somewhere. Like Ishbel said though, you need to drizzle the oils on top just before you serve it so that the heat from the Risotto will make the aromas in the oil come out. Whatever you do, just don't cook with it...


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 10, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> *Preparation time: 10 mins, plus 20 mins soaking time*
> *Cooking time: 25-30 mins*
> *45g pack dried Porcini mushrooms*
> _*70g pancetta*_
> ...


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Like Ishbel said though, you need to drizzle the oils on top just before you serve it so that the heat from the Risotto will make the aromas in the oil come out. Whatever you do, just don't cook with it...


 
Why not cook with it? I am not familiar with truffle oil. Does it have a low flashpoint?


----------



## TheHummer (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Ishbel

I have added to my cookbook to try very soon


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 11, 2005)

Alix

Truffle oil is very expensive!  And I presume that cooking with it would 'lose' the truffle flavour from the olive oil.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 11, 2005)

Cooking pretty much any infused oil will cause it to lose it's flavor.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 11, 2005)

Ironchef
I'm really intrigued by your name.    Why 'Iron'?


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the answers guys. I knew it was expensive, but didn't know about it losing its flavour. 

Ishbel, do you not get the Iron Chef on the TV over there? It is a popular show here.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 11, 2005)

No, never heard of it,Alix!

We don't tend to get many US chefs here - we've got so many of our own with TV shows - people like Jamie Oliver, Rick Stein, Nigella Lawson, Delia Smith, Nick Nairn, Sophie Grigson, John Burton-Race, Anthony Worral-Thompson, Ainsley Harriot....  the list is endless!


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah! Well I don't watch it either, but Iron Chef as I understand it is a show where chefs compete against each other. Anyone offer any other comments here?


----------



## ironchef (Mar 11, 2005)

Love it or hate it, it's the most realistic cooking show on television, because it really gives people an idea of what the atmosphere in a working kitchen is really like. It also is a good way to showcase a Chef's true talents and diversity because of the rules involved in the show. One guy I was a bit disappointed in was Rick Bayless. His food I'm sure tasted good, but his presentation looked horrible.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2005)

was rick bayless on the original iron chef, or iron chef america?

i absolutely love the original series, from japan. i have seen it with captions and natural sound (they're speaking japanese), and with english voice overs. i prefer the captioned one. 

it's not only great to watch to see just how great the chefs are, but also to get a peek into the japanese culture, and culinary mind set. it cracks me up when a young actress doesn't like a dish, but giggles, covering her mouth, kow towing profusely as she zings the chef. or how uncomfortable a star athlete acts when he is asked for his thoughts, and he can only talk about what his coach would say (scripted?). then they show a picture of his coach looking on with a stern face.
i love it. 
and the host, or "chairman", is just wacky enough to sell the whole silly idea.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 12, 2005)

He was on Iron Chef America. He challenged Bobby Flay.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 12, 2005)

Soooo, the chefs have a cook-off?

We have a BBC programme called Ready, Steady, Cook when two chefs are given 2 bags of shopping (unseen before the contestants appear on the show) and then have to make a number of dishes with the ingredients in the bag.  All very decorous....

One of my fave chefs, Nick Nairn, is a regular guest.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/tv_and_radio/readysteadycook_index.shtml


----------



## jennyema (Mar 14, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Soooo, the chefs have a cook-off?
> 
> We have a BBC programme called Ready, Steady, Cook when two chefs are given 2 bags of shopping (unseen before the contestants appear on the show) and then have to make a number of dishes with the ingredients in the bag. All very decorous....
> 
> ...


 
They had an American equivalent called "Ready, Set, Cook" on Food TV but it got cancelled after a few seasons. It was a good show though. They did have to alter it, as I recall, as some of the contestants brought bags of, say, sea urchin, green beans, polenta, chicken feet, garbanzo beans, and cool whip. It got sort of silly. So, as I recall, towrd the end the show was deciding what was in each bag.


----------

